# Sail Panel and Parcel shelf panel pictures



## Benderz (Sep 25, 2019)

Hiya folks,
I'm in the process of rebuilding my parcel shelf and sail panels on my 66 Lemans. Have the structural bracing done, the tulip panel ready to weld in and the holes patched on the sail panels.
Does anyone have a detailed picture of the shape of the sail panel to tulip panel ( parcel shelf panel) area? I need to build it before welding in the new panel. I want to make sure the rear window trim will sit properly. Any pictures of this area would be appreciated. There was nothing left of mine to go from.

Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!
*Benderz*


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Not sure how similar the 65 GTO is to your 66. Here are some pics of my 65. 
NoAngelBuddy


----------



## Benderz (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for the pics!


----------

